# 'Cause we ain't living under no fucking rock



## _Vale_

Marito e moglie, lei è coinvolta in un processo che la vede come testimone per un'aggressione subita. il presunto colpevole la fa minacciare da uno dei suoi scagnozzi perchè non testimoni al processo.
Durante una cena a casa con marito e figli arriva una telefonata di minaccia in cui le viene detto che se non smette di fare ciò che sta facendo ne subirà e conseguenze. 
Il marito estremamente preoccupato spinge per chiamare immediatamente la polizia per documentare le molestie e le minacce che stanno subendo, ecco il dialogo:

- I'm gonna get this number changed first thing in the morning. But right now, I'm calling the police.- What good is that gonna do?
- We need to start documenting this, this harassment.
- Do it after dinner, baby. After dinner, baby. Call Randall and Alcide (i due figli). *'Cause we ain't living under no** fucking rock.

*La mia traduzione:

_- Farò cambiare il numero come prima cosa domani mattina. Ma adesso, chiamo la polizia.
- E a cosa servirebbe?
- Dobbiamo iniziare a documentare tutto questo, queste molestie.
- Fallo dopo cena, tesoro. Dopo cena, tesoro. Chiama Randall e Alcide. *Perchè non viviamo isolati dal mondo.* (...??...)

_Suggerimenti?


----------



## tsoapm

I think it means “we _certainly aren’t going to_ live under a fucking rock”; they’re not going to hide, they’re going to take them on.


----------



## longplay

Scusa, MB, ma a me sembra "we are not living", più che "we are not going to live". Il personaggio sottolinea la necessità di seguire un comportamento
familiare 'normale', rinviando al 'dopo aver mangiato' la polizia e tutto il resto.

Come dicevo nel messaggio cancellato per errore direi: "Non facciamo i cavernicoli, non comportiamoci come primitivi senza casa...".


----------



## tsoapm

È un ragionamento del tutto sensato, ma continuo a nutrire un dubbio. Sarebbe utile sentirlo, credo.


----------



## _Vale_

Grazie ragazzi, il senso è indubbiamente quello, magari, come suggerito da longplay potrei provare con: 
_"Non siamo mica dei cavernicoli" _
anche se la parola "cavernicoli" non rende a pieno il senso, ci vorrebbe un termine che riassuma il concetto di "essere gente per bene, ben educata".

Comunque grazie ad entrambi.


----------



## Mary49

Ciao Vale,
http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=living%20under%20a%20rock "It is to be a person who lives in isolation from and has limited knowledge of what is happening in the world around them. Used to describe an ignorant or obtuse person".


----------



## _Vale_

Ciao Mary avevo letto la definizione dell'Urban, infatti non c'erano dubbi sul senso generale dell'espressione, il problema è trovare un'espressione corrispondente in Italiano, un 'espressione che con il medesimo significato. 
Ti viene in mente un'espressione simile in italiano?


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, Vale.

Non ho capito se stai cercando un'espressione (affermativa: "siamo...") con connotati positivi (_un termine che riassuma il concetto di "essere gente per bene, ben educata"_) oppure una espressione (negativa: "non siamo mica...") con connotati negativi (_potrei provare con:"Non siamo mica dei cavernicoli").

_Facci sapere.

GS


----------



## _Vale_

Secondo me la donna dà una connotazione positiva alla frase: "Siamo gente per bene, prima si cena e poi si pensa al resto perchè non siamo cavernicoli".
Ma sono aperta ad altre interpretazioni. 
Comunque il senso della frase non rimane il medesimo sia che si usi una frase affermativa con connotati positivi, sia che si usi una frase negativa con connotati negativi?


----------



## longplay

Mary49 said:


> Ciao Vale,
> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=living%20under%20a%20rock "It is to be a person who lives in isolation from and has limited knowledge of what is happening in the world around them. Used to describe an ignorant or obtuse person".



L' avevo trovato anche io, ma non è che 1 possibilità: "incivile, rozzo e selvaggio"; ma per mantenere il riferimento a "sotto una roccia", ho optato per altro
Ciao M49 !
PS Dopo tutto, anche in italiano si dice "Non siamo più all' epoca delle caverne!".


----------



## Mary49

Ma in realtà dire "non siamo dei cavernicoli" dà il senso solo di comportamenti rozzi e "selvaggi". Io avevo trovato riferimenti alla vita degli eremiti, ma mi verrebbe in mente anche "non nascondere la testa sotto la sabbia". Mi è venuto un dubbio: la frase originale dice: *'Cause we ain't living under no  fucking rock. *Ci sono due negazioni, non è che afferma?


----------



## joanvillafane

Mark Dobson said:


> I think it means “we _certainly aren’t going to_ live under a fucking rock”; they’re not going to hide, they’re going to take them on.



Hi everybody - Mark got it right the first time.  I know the context (it's from Treme) and it means exactly that.
And to Mary - the nonstandard double negation means the same as: We're not living under any .... rock.  
The idea is that she is not going to be intimidated and forced into hiding.


----------



## Matrap

Ciao 

Ma allora se è giusta l'interpretazione di Mark (cosa che non mi sorprende ) il senso della frase sarebbe:

"Non ci rinchiuderemo dentro una caverna." Oppure
"Non vivremo murati vivi (dentro casa)."


----------



## longplay

Non sapevo che "ain't" avesse anche valore di "will" o "shall" (do something). C'è sempre da imparare, però


----------



## Matrap

longplay said:


> Non sapevo che "ain't" avesse anche valore di "will" o "shall" (do something). C'è sempre da imparare, però



Ciao longplay
"ain't" sta per "to be + not". È semplicemente un present continuous che è uno dei modi per esprimere il futuro in inglese.


----------



## joanvillafane

Matrap said:


> Ciao longplay
> "ain't" sta per "to be + not". È semplicemente un present continuous che è uno dei modi per esprimere il futuro in inglese.


----------



## longplay

"We are not going to..." = "we ain't". Ho compreso, è così?


----------



## joanvillafane

I understand your confusion, longplay, but no.  It's as Matrap said in post #15. ain't = are not/aren't, but the whole sentence in the present progressive tense is interpreted as referring to the future.


----------



## longplay

Grazie, adesso va bene (è il "living" l' importante).


----------



## _Vale_

Bene, grazie a tutti per i chiarimenti, alla fine penso che userò a frase:
_"Di certo non ci mureremo in casa"
_Grazie ancora


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Buongiorno a tutti.

Chiedo scusa, ma proprio non riesco a convincermi che il Present Continuous (o Progressive che sia) sia impiegato qui col valore di riferimento al Time futuro. Per questo, e in considerazione della determinazione del parlante, mi sembrerebbe più incisivo e appropriato "... we ain't gonna live under no ... ". 
Per di più, la presenza di " 'cause" non mi pare essere in armonia con una presa di posizione circa un comportamento futuro, ma piuttosto come la marca d'una giustificazione del "modo di essere" della famiglia.
Continuo a pensare che "Non viviamo mica nelle caverne" (o qualcosa del genere) possa essere appropriato.

GS


----------



## Youngfun

Mary49 said:


> *'Cause we ain't living under no  fucking rock. *Ci sono due negazioni, non è che afferma?



In inglese una negazione sola basta a negare, ma due negazioni non affermano, specialmente nell'inglese colloquiale dove è comunissima la doppia negazione.
La frase in questione è colloquiale per almeno 4 motivi: 'cause invece di because, ain't invece di aren't, la doppia negazione e il rafforzativo volgare.
In questo caso _no_ significa "nessuno".
Da questo punto di vista l'inglese colloquiale è più simile all'italiano, in cui usiamo il verbo negativo insieme a "nessuno".
La traduzione letterale sarebbe: 
_Perché noi non viviamo sotto nessuna roccia._

Invece in inglese _ufficiale_ si hanno due possibilità:
_Because we are not living under any rock.
Because we are living under no rock._


----------



## Mary49

@joan
@Youngfun
Grazie mille per la spiegazione, tutto chiarissimo!


----------



## tsoapm

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> mi sembrerebbe più incisivo e appropriato "... we ain't gonna live under no ... ".


Beh, da madrelingua, per me era ambiguo e joan conferma il mio dubbio. Cosa posso dire? Temo che devi prendere l'inglese colloquiale nel modo in cui ti arriva, per quanto non lo trovi incisivo e appropriato!


----------



## velisarius

longplay said:


> Non sapevo che "ain't" avesse anche valore di "will" o "shall" (do something). C'è sempre da imparare, però



Not only "ain't". We can also say in standard but colloquial English things like "I'm not wearing that old dress!" or "I'm not putting up with that sort of behaviour".(Non sono disposto a fare qualcosa).


----------



## Youngfun

Facendo quegli altri esempi, mis tai convincendo anche a me che potrebbe avere un senso intenzionale (Non abbiamo intenzione di vivere nelle caverne).


----------



## joanvillafane

Vale didn't confirm, but I think we are the only 2 who actually saw this episode of Treme (see my post #7).  It's definitely a statement of intention.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, Long.

Tu dici: _Non sapevo che "ain't" avesse anche valore di "will" o "shall" (do something)._

Beh, in verità "ain't" non ha il valore di "will" o "shall", e neppure può esser messo al posto di uno o l'altro di questi due modali in un enunciato:

1. I shall/will not eat meat
2. I ain't eat_ing_ meat (= I'm not eating meat)
3. I ain't go_ing to_ eat meat (= I'm not going to eat meat)

"Ain't" è semplicemente una forma contratta (e anche substandard) di "_am not, is not, are not, have not, has not_".

GS


----------



## Lorena1970

Un'altra possibilità "_Non viviamo in una camera stagna_"


----------



## longplay

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Ciao, Long.
> 
> Tu dici: _Non sapevo che "ain't" avesse anche valore di "will" o "shall" (do something)._
> 
> Beh, in verità "ain't" non ha il valore di "will" o "shall", e neppure può esser messo al posto di uno o l'altro di questi due modali in un enunciato:
> 
> 1. I shall/will not eat meat
> 2. I ain't eat_ing_ meat (= I'm not eating meat)
> 3. I ain't go_ing to_ eat meat (= I'm not going to eat meat)
> 
> "Ain't" è semplicemente una forma contratta (e anche substandard) di "_am not, is not, are not, have not, has not_".
> 
> GS



Grazie.
Il mio dubbio era che il tuo esempio no.2 non potesse essere preso per "non mangerò" e che "ain't living..." , allo stesso modo, non potesse essere
"non andremo a vivere (in caverna)"

Ho imparato che "ain't" è una delle più discusse (e discutibili) espressioni inglesi, consultando il Webster online e altre fonti: in una discussione che non
non so più dove rintracciare, qualcuno affermava che può avere anche il valore di 'futuro'**. A questo punto mi sono fermato.

** "Statement of intention" del post 27.


----------



## london calling

Spesso utilizziamo il presente progressivo per esprimere un prossimo futuro (spesso si tratta del futuro intenzionale, come  il _going to_ che ha già menzionato qualcuno). Qui hanno scritto _ain't _anziché _aren't_, ma la sostanza non cambia.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, Long.

Lon dice benissimo, naturalmente.
Il mio esempio #2 voleva proprio essere l'illustrazione d'un annuncio dell'intenzione di non mangiar carne che potrei fare al ristorante rivolgendomi agli amici o rispondendo al cameriere che mi chiede "A steak, Sir, or perhaps a fillet mignon?".
Sottolineo comunque che anche in tal caso mi sembra improprio assimilare "ain't/am not" a "will" visto che i primi reggono il Present Participle e il secondo la "forma che rimanda alla nozione" di "have/eat" (la c.d. "forma base del verbo")

Saluti cari.

GS


----------



## longplay

Leggendo i messaggi di LC e GS, mi sembra di aver creato qualche equivoco: non sto facendo confronti tra le due forme di futuro "be going to..." e "will ( to..)", 
ma mi chiedo(vo) come si possa passare da "ain't living" a "ain't going to live" - "will not live". Cioè, quanti valori ha "ain't" (are not, nel nostro caso)?

Il passaggio è stato suggerito nei primi post (precisamente il passaggio a "ain't going to live"). Scusate.


----------



## london calling

longplay said:


> ma mi chiedo(vo) come si possa passare da "ain't living" a "ain't going to live" - "will not live". Cioè, quanti valori ha "ain't" (are not, nel nostro caso)?


Ripeto, usiamo il presente progressivo anche per esprimere un'azione futura (prossima). _Ain't going to_ qui ne è un esempio.


----------



## TimLA

We will not live in Paris.
We are not going to live in Paris.
We aren't going to live in Paris.
We're not going to live in Paris.
We ain't gonna live in Paris.


Tutte e cinque collo stesso significato.


----------



## Youngfun

Hi TimLa!
But the sentence of the topic contains "ain't living", not "ain't _gonna_ living". Could it have the same meaning?


----------



## joanvillafane

This has all been discussed - starting with post #2 and continuing in posts #12- 18 and following......
"ain't _gonna living". _ ain't gonna live...


----------



## Youngfun

Sorry, that was a distraction mistake.


----------

